# your favourite console games



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 18, 2012)

post your favourite *console games*(and memorable events related to them)
oh, and consoles are both home consoles and handhelds
my favourites 
PSP
1.God of War :Ghost OF Sparta
2.Grand theft auto : vice city stories
3.monster hunter  freedom 2
4.Ratchet and clank : Size Matters
5.tekken 6
6.phantasy star portabale 2
7. final fantasy 7  :crisis core


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 18, 2012)

as far as i remember and can write in a moment now :-

*X360 :*

*** Gears of war 1 & 2 (in the 2nd part, the best scene for me was when you come out of the big worm tearing its entails)
*** Red dead redemption - _BEST GAME FOR ME ON THE X360 !_ almost everything is memorable, but particularly, roaming in the vast untamed lands of the wild west, with just your horse. and superb soundtracks to complement. still listen to those OSTs. i think i should play it again 
** *mass effect 2 - it was the first time i liked any RPG so much, more because the shooting-mechanics and action were so gratifying 
*** GTA 4 - i liked the diversion of this part from the usual gangsta style of the earlier parts. 
*** army of two - my first X360 game 
*** BFBC & BFBC 2 - game engine does a great job. i like the almost-realistic pace and feel of these as compared to modern warfare series' hullabaloo. in BFBC, i particularly liked the artillery shelling in near-about the beginning of the game. but sadly, you get the chance to do that only once. in BFBC2, the tank-mission is superb.
*** bros in arms: hell's highway - realistic as well as fun. particularly remember the flashback feature & the scene where you fight through the corridors of a dilapidated building. 
*** assassin's creed 2 - the first one was a bit monotonous, but the 2nd one was graphically much superior as well as fun to play (a well-knit plot with some history).
*** batman : arkham asylum - till-date best game i find with respect to 'feel' of hand-to-hand combat.
*** bionic commando - the first game i played on the X360 on a HD screen ! with its a bit challenging learning-curve (ie, controls arent so easy to learn and adapt to as is usual with many other games). the game was also fun to play. might replay some day.
*** call of duty : world at war - a good diversion from the modern warfare series. great gfx and gameplay. the most memorable scene was when you are hiding amidst dead bodies and viktor reznov emerges there. opening scene was also very good.
** *call of duty : black ops - a very good story with great twists and turns.
*** call of juarez 1 & 2 - i like the plot, and this game has the best character i like in any game --> Rev. Ray McCall !
*** castlevania - a good game, with good gameplay and gfx. the ambient sounds, less of BGM, broken only with intermittent fight-scores in the background in boss-battles creates a memorable impression.
*** kane & lynch 2 - nothing great gameplay or plotwise, but the way the game has been made & directed (handycam visuals) is memorable.



*PS3 :*

** *uncharted 1 (havent played the other parts in the series yet)
*** infamous - didnt like it at the start, but gradually found it enjoyable.
*** killzone 3 - shooting mechanics, again !! the gfx too werent compromised for the gameplay.

havent really played much games on the PS3.

*PSP :*

played really less on this, and that too didnt stick to any game for such a length of time so that it could leave any memorable impression. use it mostly for watching movies


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2012)

Halo series 

Too bad I havent played much of it


----------



## eggman (Mar 18, 2012)

Uncharted 2 & 3
God Of War III

/end of thread


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 26, 2012)

For PSP:

Death To Rights: Reckoning
FIFA 12
Miami Vice

For Xbox:
Fifa 12 ( it really is the best)


----------



## novas242001 (May 8, 2012)

Resident Evil 5. Something I'll never forget.


----------

